# dealing with junk mail



## ajapale (29 Jan 2010)

ShadyBrady said:


> I have a sign that says no junk mail. When  people ignore it I am thinking of sending them back their junk, with  some of mine from my rubbish bag, in an envelope with no stamp. The  stuff from my rubbish bag would be thing like empty cartons.
> 
> Would that be breaking any law? Someone told me they do that



..


----------



## ShadyBrady (6 Mar 2010)

I have a sign that says no junk mail. When people ignore it I am thinking of sending them back their junk, with some of mine from my rubbish bag, in an envelope with no stamp. The stuff from my rubbish bag would be thing like empty cartons.

Would that be breaking any law? Someone told me they do that


----------



## JoeB (7 Mar 2010)

What is one mans junk is another mans treasure!

You might have better luck with a sign saying 'no unaddressed mail', or 'no unsolicited mail'.

Sending stuff back with no stamp hardly affects them, you're ripping off the post office.

Using free post envelopes that they provide is ok, ... just send back the emply envelope, or fill it with crap if you wish.. that should be ok.. or make a massive parcel., and sellotape the free post addressed envelope to the massive parcel...


Who's the someone?


----------



## Mauri (7 Mar 2010)

My "no junk mail" sign has been very successful. Its on half an A4 page, typed in red text in size 20/22 font and laminated.

I have it placed above my post box.


----------



## Fiskar (7 Mar 2010)

Unfortunately, most of the delivery people are non english speaking/reading or don't care.
I opened the door on one by accident at 6.20 am one morning, they got a fright as did I, it was dark and obviously they cannot see these labels advising against junk mail.

If however the junk mail is from a reputable retailer, then approach them and complain. I must say that I don't get any junk mail from these, it is usually the clothes  collecting junk mails.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (8 Mar 2010)

Mauri said:


> My "no junk mail" sign has been very successful. Its on half an A4 page, typed in red text in size 20/22 font and laminated.
> 
> I have it placed above my post box.


 
I often see these signs in peoples windows and they really look ugly. There must be an easier way?


----------



## bond-007 (8 Mar 2010)

The postman is the biggest offender round these parts. He delivers all the junk mail.


----------



## Complainer (8 Mar 2010)

iqon77 said:


> The Posties get paid by a third party to deliver these... its in their best interest now as they dont get paid Overtime... they just get paid by an advertising agency to insert junk mail in with "normal mail"..
> 
> nice little earner for the posties too...~ 300 PW extra


Do you mean that this is done 'over the counter' via An Post, or some kind of cash nixer?


----------



## Caveat (8 Mar 2010)

Don't really understand how junk mail can be that much of a problem TBH.

Just recycle it with everything else. It's not like there is kilos of the stuff every week is it?


----------



## Caveat (8 Mar 2010)

Oh I know and ideally I'd prefer to avoid it myself but I just don't think it's a big deal.  Just one of those things IMO -  like charity collectors at traffic lights, adverts on TV, rain...etc


----------



## Complainer (8 Mar 2010)

iqon77 said:


> no... a friend of mine was approaced by a third part ot deliver leaflets... they wanted to bypass the post office as they would have to pay out more money.. if they paid the posty costs would be less...
> 
> he reported them to his boss and they took if further.. it was rife in youghal last year... every bill in the door you were getting leafets for all sorts of crap/rubbish...



That kind of nixer is completely unacceptable, though the leaflet delivery industry would not be renowned for its compliance with legislation.


----------



## ShadyBrady (24 Mar 2010)

> Who's the someone?


Why?


----------



## ajapale (24 Mar 2010)

Moved from askaboutlaw to  Consumer  Issues which is where this topic has been discussed in the past.

Junk Mail: Addressed to "The Owner"
Unsolicited Mail

It the thread deteriorates any further it will be relegated to the depths.

aj
moderator


----------



## ShadyBrady (24 Mar 2010)

ajapale said:


> Moved from askaboutlaw to Consumer Issues which is where this topic has been discussed in the past.
> 
> Junk Mail: Addressed to "The Owner"
> Unsolicited Mail
> ...


 well since it was a legal question and it has been moved to consumer I will relegate it myself and save you the trouble


----------

